# Rock hopping round Darwin's Foreshore



## ChoonaChaser (May 28, 2013)

G'day Forum,

When I first started fishing in Darwin about 4yrs ago,
One of the first things I did was go 'spinning' of the foreshore rocks.
in the hope of nabbing a queeny, mack or trev.
If you saw bait getting busted and it was in casting distance you lobbed a metal slice and you cranked and just hope 
your knots and and drag were good to go.

.....................but yah get lazy

walking was replaced with paddling or pedalling 
Spinning was traded for slow trolling and slow popping

In the build up it gets seriously hot

So my fav technique at the moment is pedalling along with the hobbie pretty slow
and in my right hand doing a 'barra type jig"

causing the lure to dart and pause and dart
instead of a standard troll

well we've been catching a range of species with this 'barra jig' technique except barra lol

queenies, sharks, trout, cod etc

The area were trolling is shallow reef with bommies from round 5ft to 20 ft
I have found on my outings for me:

Taking 1 rod and 'jigging' far beats 
2 rods in the rod holder

I have a paddle yak and a pedal yak
and basically just trying different techniques

Poppers are another great lure to troll pop with

Still learning, and loving every minute out there

Will miss the place when I have to go.

Cheers
Choona


----------



## ChoonaChaser (May 28, 2013)

....


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Sweet times m8.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Love ya work mate, some cracker fish there buddy.
Do you see many other yakkers up your way?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Buffalo? 
I miss living there heaps
great pics....


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Variety is the spice of life, especially in the tropics. When I lived in Abu Dhabi I ended up very very slow trolling with small plastics, rod in hand, for golden trevally, grunter, bream and others. Great way to fish.
Keep the reports coming, cheers, Dave.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great and brings back plenty of memories of good days fishing. Last time i was there i had a close call in buffalo crk with a hungry 3.mt croc. Got complacent as had fished so often without seeing one. Had nightmares for a while. Nothing like catching yourself being stalked to wake up the limbic system.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

What ever you do don't shift to S.A
You will be very disappointed, 
with the likes of those fish
great pics..


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I was up in Darwin last July, (4 week trip from Adelaide via all sorts of places including Lorella Springs) didn't think that taking the yak was an option up there due to Crocs and Tiger Sharks (I've got a SS but no good against Crocs).....man I missed out didn't I! I thought yaks in croc country was just for the insane and those with sit in yaks in possession of a firearm. :shock:


----------



## Harry89 (Oct 6, 2013)

G'day choona I met you down at the larrakeyah boat ramp a couple of weeks back I'm happy to say my tandem island has turned up  I'm planning a trip next weekend across the harbour to the mandoora side if you wanna come? Here's a couple of pics of my new TI


----------



## stevebrown (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Harry
the new ride looks great... I reckon the tramps will help keep the crocs off your back!
I have the same kayak, but in Melbourne... used to sail around on a 14ft cat in the same area as your photo's... what a great place to sail!
look forward to more pics!
cheers
Steve


----------



## ChoonaChaser (May 28, 2013)

Couple of recent pics from Darwin's Foreshore...


----------

